# Value of Original Unused Marple Chisels Set of 4 (Sheffield iron)



## startingfromscratch

From the way I understand it, Marples blue handle chisels made in Sheffield are a good starter chisel. Then Irwin bought Marples and kept making them in Sheffield for a while and those are good too. Then Irwin started making them in China and those are not so good.

I'm trying to get a set of 4, new, Marples from Sheffield with blue handles…but I can't really figure out what the top end I should spend on them is. Anyone know? I've seen Marples at $7 each, but those had yellow handles. it looks like the chinese Irwins are going for $30-40 for a set of four on Amazon. I presume that on older set of Marples (new) would be worth more than that…but if it gets too much higher I think I should probably switch gears and look at getting a starter set of Narex.

Sorry to be so high maintenance, but my tool budget is way limited and I don't want to be wasting any money…and why does it seem everything in hand tools is soooo complicated .


----------



## Loren

The yellow handled Sheffield ones are better. Tougher handles,
same metal. Guaranteed splitproof. The blue ones sometimes 
have crooked handles too, which is not something I've seen 
in the yellow ones.

The "blue chip" are a starter set. They were decent and very
affordable in their time and they had the longer profile suitable
for fine paring. I wouldn't recommend spending more that $30 
or so for a set of 4.


----------



## Rick Dennington

I have the complete set of Marples that were made in Sheffield, England. They are the blue handled ones, with the original box and I bought them new about 5-6 years ago…I paid about $70 for the set then…They are a good all-around starter chisel, and need to be honed and sharpened…The ones today are junk, and Chinese.


----------



## Tedstor

I recently got a 8pc set of NOS Sheffield marples chisels for $50 (shipped) via ebay. The seller had 4 pc NOS Marples sets for $20 just a few weeks ago. Smoking deals on a good set of tools.



















However, I wouldn't worry about "market value" when comes to such things….within reason of course. Wood chisels will last decades if taken care of. That said, if you want the set, don't worry about paying an extra few bucks.


----------



## startingfromscratch

Yeah, I'm up to $45 with shipping…I think I'm about to overpay for a set of 4 blue chip marples from sheffield.

@Rick, how many chisels was in your set.
@Tedstor, that is a great deal, nicely done!


----------



## Rick Dennington

startingfromscratch,

There are 6 chisels in my set…from 1/4"----1 1/4" 
The pics of the box is a little fuzzy, but you can make it out


----------



## meikou

Unfortunately, as with most of the manufacturing industry in Britain, it has become extinct except a few small companies. When a company takes another one over they usually do it because of the brand name and then they value engineer it into being made in China rubbish.

Best of luck with finding the chisels you want. Personally, as chisels will usually last a lifetime, I'd spend a bit more now and not regret it later.


----------



## KayBee

Well, $45 with shipping for Sheffield steel is pretty good. I recently sold a set of 5 Marples-Sheffield with the boxwood handles for $100. The guy was telling me what a great deal he was getting too.


----------



## startingfromscratch

Yeah…lost that auction.

Anyone have an opinion of a set of yellow handle Stanley No.60s (set of 5 for $25)?


----------



## startingfromscratch

Nevermind on the Stanley No. 60s…lost that auction too (but on a good note I did win a stanley 60 1/2 that's ready to work for $23 with shipping).


----------



## crank49

Should it come up again, I have a couple of the Stanley #60s I bought in the 1960s. They are nice chisels but short.


----------



## Adventurer

Just found these old ones when I was walking around searching for other tools! Luck I think 
Seems very old but not used yet, I grabbed all of them


----------



## Gentile

This is a set I received years ago from my late Mother. I've never used them, or sharpened them either.
I'll use them some day, when my Stanley #-60s ever wear out…


----------



## mike02130

I don't get the attraction. I have a couple of old ones. The blue handles seem a bit spongy when you strike them. One I used to pry a piece of baseboard off and it just bent.


----------



## Gentile

The sets run from $40.00 to $75.00 on the eBay…


----------



## Redoak49

I have a set of four and like them. The sharpen easily and I like the feel of the handle.

I do not use them for prying or beating and work well for me.


----------



## Johnny7

> One I used to pry a piece of baseboard off and it just bent.
> 
> - mike02130


And this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## josephf

I have alot of wood chisels .My experience is that the several blue handled marples are not a good purchase .Just my experience . I have a 1" ,1 1/2" and 2" i believe . They chip easy and take forever to sharpen . not sure why the previous poster has a different experience .do not know where they are made .ordered them about 19 yrs ago from Lee Valley . Seems like every time they come out to work they are needing to be sharpened again .With chisels I haven't seen the cost as the determine factor in how well a wood chisel does it's job .


----------



## bridgerberdel

With so many vintage socket chisels available for a pittance I cannot fathom buying new….


----------



## Kirk650

Buy a Veritas PM-V11 chisel or two and you'll understand why new chisels can be a good idea.


----------



## TheFridge

I can vouch for LN chisels. They aren't for everyone but they're fan-friggin-tastic.

Plenty of good vintage out there for cheap. Especially if you don't mind a little or lot lapping.

The more you pay the more ready to go it is. Pretty much like most other tools.


----------



## Tariq

> Just found these old ones when I was walking around searching for other tools! Luck I think
> Seems very old but not used yet, I grabbed all of them
> 
> - Rasim Ramadan


I also found the same.
Are they the old original Marples? Hows their edge retention?


----------



## Johnny7

> ...and why does it seem everything in hand tools is soooo complicated .
> 
> - startingfromscratch


1. Hand tools were manufactured for a long time. As such there is much from which to choose, and much to be said regarding the merits of various designs (as well as what to look for when buying)

2. You're alive during a hand-tool renaissance, so there are many new manufacturers, as well as many outlets for buying used. So you're presented with a nearly endless set of options, conditions and prices.

3. The greatest single reason for your confusion, is the sheer volume of opinions on every single facet of the craft.
In other words, even forums like this one, will, at times, serve only to further confuse you.


----------



## splintergroup

I bought a set off the blue handle Marples as a starter set a number of years ago. I still have them and still use them.

The backs were a real pain to hone flat and polish, but you only need to do that once. The edges are prone to chipping if not careful, but they do seem to hold an edge.

No complaints, they get used for basic chisel stuff, though I do have some higher end chisels now that get the call when finer work needs to be done.


----------



## BubbaIBA

> Buy a Veritas PM-V11 chisel or two and you ll understand why new chisels can be a good idea.
> 
> - Kirk650


Kirk650,

Ain't necessarily so. Different things blow different skirts. I have a full set of Veritas PM-11 chisels hanging in the "never use cabinet". My pre-1933 Marple chisels with Boxwood handles are on the wall behind the main workbench and used every day on every project. Chisels are very "personal" and many factors enter into their value the least of which, YMMV, is edge life, balance, feel, fitness to your sharpening system are all much more important and I've yet to find a modern chisel as good as some of the older chisels. BTW, I've kissed a lot of modern frogs looking for my prince of a chisel.

ken

ken


----------

